# Chromebook



## Hex (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi everyone,

My laptop is failing hopelessly and I'm looking for something not-too-expensive that will let me do the stuff I do (writing, hanging around here, and checking email).

Anyone have any experience with the Samsung Chromebook? I know it doesn't use Windows, but I guess there's something on it I could use to write...? 

Heeeelp?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 3, 2013)

IIRC correctly, the chromebook is focused on storing everything in the cloud - I'm not sure if Google Docs is accessible without an internet connection??


----------



## Lenny (Oct 3, 2013)

It is, and has been on Chromebooks for over a year. There are also a number of third-party apps that have an offline mode.

https://support.google.com/chromebook/answer/3214688?hl=en-GB

A few articles about using a Chromebook offline:

Hands-on: Offline Google Docs makes a better Chromebook | Crave - CNET
How to Activate Google Docs Offline on Your Chrome OS Chromebook
Living with Chromebook: Can you use it to actually get work done? | Reviews - Laptops - CNET Reviews

If you don't like Google Docs, then Quickoffice (which lets you create and edit Microsoft Office files) is slowly making its way to the stable Chrome OS channel - it's currently part of the beta channel.

Chrome Releases: Beta Channel Update for Chrome OS


----------



## Hex (Oct 3, 2013)

Thank you 

I still don't know what to do, but that really helps.


----------



## Mirannan (Oct 3, 2013)

A possibility might be to get a Chromebook and (after getting an external optical drive, probably necessary) putting Linux on it. Which gets you various highly optimised programs such as the Open Office suite (or whatever they're calling it these days), GIMP for photo processing, Thunderbird for email and, yes, Chrome for web browsing - should you want it.

I'm old-fashioned enough not to like the idea of doing everything in the cloud. What happens if your internet goes down, for a start?


----------

